# Police Officer Job Interviews....



## EchoUnit (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyone have any pointers for Police Officer job interviews? How to prepare? What to expect? I'm going to have an interview in a few weeks. Any info would be great.


----------



## hecktate (Jan 12, 2005)

EchoUnit";p="53112 said:


> Anyone have any pointers for Police Officer job interviews? How to prepare? What to expect? I'm going to have an interview in a few weeks. Any info would be great.


If you're going to be going through an Oral Board interview, you will most likely be asked questions about yourself and your education. Then they will give you situations and ask what you would do in them. The key is to think before you speak, and if you know that you gave the correct answer, stick to it, because the panel will try to get you to change your mind. The interview as a whole is really common sense, and no law enforcement knowledge is required. Good luck!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

go to amazon there are a some good books out there.


----------

